# Shimano MW80's ROCK!!!



## ecub (Sep 3, 2011)

I wore my Shimano MW80 winter boots for the first time out in the field today. I wore them before, but it's only in the city streets, no rain. My Salsa Mukluk2 just arrived, so I decided to bike through some ATV trails. They were wooded trails, with some open fields, with deep ruts, some filled with water. I got stuck in one rut and was forced to plant my foot down in the water. The water was almost ankle deep. The first thing I was thinking is "Great, now my feet are going to be soaked". I was surprised they weren't. The picture below shows me in a puddle, but the one I stepped in was allot deeper...










I continued through the trails and decided to ride through another water filled rut. It didn't appear deep and I was able to peddle through it. Not until did I get in the middle, did I realize that it was really deep. I realize that if I stop, I would be completly soaked from the knees down, so I continued to peddle through it. Surprisingly, I made it through. My shoes were completely submerged under water, past the ankle. I did feel a little water up by the ankle, but it stopped there. My socks wasn't even soaked.

The following photo shows how deep the bike can get. Unfortunately, where I rode through was deeper...










I did wear my Pearl iZumi ELITE Barrier WxB Convertible pants over my PI P.R.O Softshell Cycle bib tights so I was warm and water proof.

So if you're looking for waterproof winter cycling shoes, the Shimano MW80's are an excellent thoice. I'm sure the newer Shimano MW81's have the same waterproof protection.


----------



## Stumpjumpy (Sep 7, 2011)

Nice.

I have a set of the 81's and can report similar hapiness. Dry feet are mandatory in cold weather. Gore-Tex is a wonderful thing.


----------



## Fastcars12 (Mar 27, 2011)

I am assuming that these shoes are insulated as well. What kind (Thinsulate or other?) and how much (40, 100, 200 grams?). I am looking for some winter riding shoes as my feet are freezing even though there isn't too much snow yet. How crazy is it to not have snow this time of year in CNY? It's the longest it's been clear that I can remember, but still pretty cold. And that's a killer looking bike. I hope we get a ride review once you've had it in some snow for a while.


----------



## faca (Apr 5, 2012)

hello
I need you help, my bare foot length is 26 cm which size my I order, thanks


----------



## .40AET (Jun 7, 2007)

I've had a pair for 5 years and they're still going strong. One of the best investments that I've made for riding. I'm looking forward to the new design when mine get replaced.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I can't join in on the love. Shimano only makes them up to size 48.


----------

